# Replacement Cord End



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I noticed that the molded plug for the service cable on our camper has started to deform because of excessive heat. This was likely caused by a worn receptacle at one of the campgrounds we've stayed at in the past. I was wondering if anyone has ever replaced the cord end on their camper? It's a Nema type TT-30P and the only replacement I've found so far was a cheap plastic model made by Cooper. I was looking for a little better quality if possible for durability and safety. Thanks for any help with this problem.

Steve


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Steve:

And I'm sure you'll find a replacement plug out there somewhere, but, I would be concerned that it may not fit back into the hole in the camper. Hopefully you'll find one that works. If not you may need to order a new power cord.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

srlaws said:


> I noticed that the molded plug for the service cable on our camper has started to deform because of excessive heat. This was likely caused by a worn receptacle at one of the campgrounds we've stayed at in the past. I was wondering if anyone has ever replaced the cord end on their camper? It's a Nema type TT-30P and the only replacement I've found so far was a cheap plastic model made by Cooper. I was looking for a little better quality if possible for durability and safety. Thanks for any help with this problem.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]98803[/snapback]​


Sounds to me like it's time for a mod...









outlet
cord


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Try a Leviton 830-T. It is a commercial grade connector which may be more rugged than the Cooper. I don't know if the Leviton brand is available in your area.

I don't have a Hubble catalog handy, but I consider it the best (and more expensive) for this type of thing.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Maybe a good opportunity to get rid of the cord and convert to a plug. No more putting the cord back in the hole. Y-Guy did this mod awhile back.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

gregjoyal said:


> srlaws said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that the molded plug for the service cable on our camper has started to deform because of excessive heat. This was likely caused by a worn receptacle at one of the campgrounds we've stayed at in the past. I was wondering if anyone has ever replaced the cord end on their camper? It's a Nema type TT-30P and the only replacement I've found so far was a cheap plastic model made by Cooper. I was looking for a little better quality if possible for durability and safety. Thanks for any help with this problem.
> ...


I like that idea









Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks to me like the removable cord mod would put a lot of strain on the connection at the trailer end.


----------

